# Startup DTG Printer 2017



## Domingo (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I have been working on a new T-Shirt business for the last 8 months, due to launch in early 2018. 

I am now on a hunt for a DTG printer, but have a few concerns and would love to hear your thoughts. 

I was leaning towards getting the Epson F2000, but the ink prices and maintenance cost are currently putting me off. Especially as I am a new startup business, I am not expecting to sell 100+ T-Shirts a day for a while, therefore won't have the funds to repair it if things go wrong. 

Additionally, I would love to get a printer that supports Image Armor inks. 

Alternatively, I was also looking at a much cheaper option, purchasing an Epson printer that has been converted to DTG. But are these any good for a startup business? speed isn't important for me, but quality and reliability certainly is.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Have a look at Katana DTG
Justin is a DTG guru and has developed a great setup
and the price point is pretty good too


----------



## bersprintshop (Nov 16, 2017)

I just got a M2 this week, will let you know how it goes but I did a lot of research and felt comfortable with the reviews and how helpful the sales people are.


----------



## SouthernGraphics (May 7, 2009)

I was in search for DTG printer, just like you, and limited budget to fool around. I don't want anything fancy with bells and whistle, just a simple machine that would be well within my budget.

I was constructing an old Epson 1400 printer to be converted into DIY DTG printer so I had many issues with PE sensor (I'm not giving it up with my DIY project! ) so I decided to look for professional-made DTG printers but with these prices way out of my budget  So, I happen to stumble into a website that sells Katana DTG printers. It was selling at the price that I would find acceptable for my budget and looked like a simple machine for me to run. As it offered In-House financing, I decided to give a shot with financing equipment. A day later, I was approved so I am working out details and terms with the finance company that works with Katana DTG company.
At once when everything works out, I will come back and give details of what it goes with Katana DTG printer! 

So I wonder if anyone out there had experienced with Katana DTG printer??


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

OSSKOBRET said:


> Have a look at Katana DTG
> Justin is a DTG guru and has developed a great setup
> and the price point is pretty good too


Thanks man! And we have even improved the product since you guys last saw it!


----------



## SouthernGraphics (May 7, 2009)

UPDATE
My last posting was about Katana DTG printer that I was looking at. Everything went through and smoothly with Equipment Financing with no problem! Mark Johnston (who was doing equipment financing process) was great with helping me get everything in order! 

I decided to go with leasing because it is only thing I can afford at this time.

I just gave my final voice with the leasing company with agreements and etc.. So I am waiting on KatanaDTG company's part to work out details about shipping/delivery. I am looking forward working with Justin Walker! 

I can't wait to get hands on Katana DTG P600 printer! It does look awesome on their website and I can image it would be more awesome when I see it in front of me! 

I will keep you all updated!


----------



## bullshirtz (Aug 19, 2014)

Would love to here your experience with the Katana Machine when you get it I have an old GT541 which is workhorse but will not print white. New machines are too expensive from brother.


----------

